# Florida deputy shot and killed trying to stop robbery



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Central Florida News 13
*Florida deputy shot and killed trying to stop robbery*
Reuters - ‎23 minutes ago‎

By Barbara Liston | ORLANDO, Florida (Reuters) - A central Florida deputy was shot and killed on Tuesday after stopping a couple suspected of stealing furniture from a motel.

RIP Deputy Barbara Pill


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

RIP Deputy Pill


----------



## districtcircus12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cop dead for Motel furniture?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

RIP Deputy Pill.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

districtcircus12 said:


> Cop dead for Motel furniture?


was thinking the same thing. please tell me Florida will put these 2 animals down !​


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

pahapoika said:


> was thinking the same thing. please tell me Florida will put these 2 animals down !


Florida isn't shy about using the needle.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP Deputy


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mods please move this thread to the line of duty news.

Updates with videos:

*Update: Girlfriend of FL Deputy Killer: 'F--k the police!'*

http://www.wesh.com/news/30625940/detail.html

http://www.floridatoday.com/article/20120307/CRIME/120307004/Pair-accused-deputy-s-death-court-today?odyssey=mod|breaking|text|Home&nclick_check=1


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

RIP


----------

